# Puppy Naps



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi there,

My little puppydog Maggie loves to take naps in the afternoon.She follows my Mother around the house the entire afternoon until she finally takes a nap with her. Kind of like some kids will not go to sleep unless they can sleep with their parents. Do your dogs do this as well (for naps). It's the cutest thing as she literally keels over as soon as her head hits the pillow....but it's driving my Mother nuts. )


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Catcher will take naps by himself but he takes really good ones with me. I'll lie on the lounge chair in my bedroom and he'll snuggle at my neck and we'll do some really good sleeping! Kallie usually curls up on my legs... Those naps are the best!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kissyfur_@Apr 5 2005, 07:39 PM
> *Hi there,
> 
> My little puppydog Maggie loves to take naps in the afternoon.She follows my Mother around the house the entire afternoon until she finally takes a nap with her. Kind of like some kids will not go to sleep unless they can sleep with their parents. Do your dogs do this as well (for naps). It's the cutest thing as she literally keels over as soon as her head hits the pillow....but it's driving my Mother nuts. )
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49419*


[/QUOTE]


This sounds JUST like Brink if I am home! On the weekends, when I am home and busy, he follows me from room to room! If I sit, he sits/sleeps on me. I usually am SO busy around the house on the weekends, that he cannot get a good nap.







So by the time we are finished with supper, he is usually a zombie and can't hold his head up! It is really cute to see the difference in these weekends when we are home, and weekdays when he gets to sleep all day and is rarin' to go all evening!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut will settle for a nap with my feet while I'm working at my desk







It's sweet that he thinks that he always needs to be leaning on me, even though he only gets my feet


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Both of mine will cuddle up next to me and drift off to sleep. Pretty soon, I'm waking them up to go and get the bedding out and we are all sleeping together. Some weekends I get NOTHING done thanks to those two.


----------

